# Horse has Aural Plaque in both ears



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay so it was about a week or two ago when I first noticed the white spots in my 6 year old Arabian geldings ears. I didnt think much about it until a few days ago when I started researching it on the internet, come to find out I THINK it might be what is called "Aural Plaque" They say its a virus and since he was rescued he has/had a weak immune system, easier to catch strange things I guess. Any how, so does he have Aural Plaque (See pictures below) And in what way can I treat it!? I was reading about something called "Dermafas" But they sadly dont sell it anymore as far as I know. So what would you use? And could I use Vaseline for treating it? Do you have any ideas of Natural or Herbal Remedies that might work? Please, unload with me on all the information you know about Aural Plaque :lol:
(Please, excuse my ugly fingers, such a shame that I still bite them... bad habit that I cant break! :lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Please, Anyone!?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

He does look to have a little bit. The dried crusty bloody stuff is from flies feeding on it. The best thing to do is to to get a fly mask with ears. They will lessen and maybe even clear up over time with just better nutrition. Give him a Vit A supplement to improve the skin quality as well.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay, I will! And thanks. Yes, I will be investing in a mask with ear covers ASAP. As I said, he was rescued so he is still a bit unhealthy with unhealthy skin and hair... We are working on it! So you wouldnt try to remove the plaque and try to put something on it? Or would it be better to leave well alone? He doesnt really mind his ears being handled, not that much but he is very head shy with a fly mask being put on AND his bridle. Also, he shakes his head alot due to what I think is something involving the plaque or the gnats landing in his ears *Eww*


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I would just leave them alone. Clean them out with just a wet washcloth than cover them up.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

My boy Murray has this. I just leave it alone, since it doesn't bother him. You could put Vasline on it, but I don't think it does much as it didn't for Murray. Good luck.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd put some Lanolin ointment on it. I use it on rabbits with ear mites to give them some relief while the meds work.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

The only reason I would like to remove them is it looks like it is bothering him... I wanted to try vaseline but I didnt know if it would work, I guess I will give it a shot though xD If nothing works to remove them I wont bother them... Thanks!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Any one else?


----------



## oakzori (Jan 2, 2015)

my rescues had these, very poor conditioned homes, A friend told me their like hives or allergies in humans. with a new diet and better environment they should clear up. remove manure, create clean spaces for them to eat. get good hay and check any supplaments or grains that maybe he is allergic to. avoid greesy creams and I would use something plant based to coat the ear if you have to. remember ear fur is meant to be nice and fluffy not coated with mineral oil (vasaline) I'm going to get a brush and scrub his one ear out because it is nearly 100% covered, even though it doesn't seem to bother him. I could also use a blunt obeject like a spoon and take one good scrape to get some of that out. it is pretty thick in there. I also have this spray that is natural for lice, scabes, or any random skin reaction. basically smells like raw vinegar and has enzymes in it. that cleared up a system skin reaction on myself that nothing would touch.


----------



## GOLDnDIAMONDS (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep, leave 'em be. My mare got this as well and I had my vet take a look during shots/check up. She said to just leave them alone as its really not worth messing with. He might be bothered by them now, but will get used to it in time. Plus if you've been picking or prodding at it he's probably bothered more by that than the plaque. From now on just clean his ear out once in a while with a damp cloth (make sure it's not dripping wet, no one likes getting water stuck in their ears), and roll some zonk it or something similar in his ear to keep it from getting worse. 
Horse Insect Control: Equine Zonk It! Spray & Roll-On Fly Spray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

My little mare has the same thing, she gets so itchy that she has rubbed all the hair out of her ears, then the bugs irritate them, it is a constant battle. It has been going on with her so long, I am not sure she can even grow hair in her ears anymore. I have tried every feed supplement, lotion, spray and potion I could find nothing really works completely.

Two things I have found that work one is using a mixture of sulfer powder, and tea tree oil mixed in unscented hand lotion. I wipe her ears with a damp rag and rub the mix in. The other thing I do is in the summer when the bugs are really bad she gets 2cc of deximethasone daily in her feed. The dex can have some negative long term side affects, but I have weighed the cons and her comfort now is more important. She also wears a full ear fly mask. It all seems to stop the scratching but her ear hair is sparse.


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a 20+ year old gelding with aural plaques in both ears. When I bought him it looked like both ears were full of cauliflower but the vet said it wasn't an issue and there wasn't an effective treatment. It did make him ear shy. I tried Aldara (prescription) but it didn't work. I think the plaques were so extensive that there wasn't enough in each packet to effectively cover them. It might work better on much smaller infections. What I found that did help was I coat his ears twice a week with Dermafas veterinary wound cream. It hasn't made the plaques go away but keeps them limited to the skin surface and they no longer fill the entire ear cavity. The gelding is not nearly as ear shy now. Dermafas is marketed by Nunn Finer and sold by them and various other retailers.


----------

